# any ferret folk in the northwest??



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

does anybody currently have any space for 2 ferrets to either home or foster, approx 18 months old entire hobs, albino, bit nippy, as they will be dropped off with me tonight, they aren't my ferrets, but I'm dealing with enquiries, until tonight when they will arrive.

they are outdoor ferrets, and if i can sort a hutch out too, will come with that 

if you can pm, email me, or even better text on 07590513541 and id be forever in your gratitude 

id love to keep them thats the problem, hence why me only wanting them here short term, rather than any period of time when i can get attached 

laura


----------

